
Ask HN: What is a wise and appropriate U.S. response to Russian provocations? - hoodoof
Russia has been buzzing U.S. navy with its warplanes.<p>What is a response that is wise and appropriate?<p>Ideally some way to let the Russians know that such behaviour will not be accepted, without backing down, and without escalating to open conflict?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cbsnews.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;russia-denies-simulate-attack-on-u-s-navy-destroyer-uss-donald-cook&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cnn.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;04&#x2F;16&#x2F;politics&#x2F;russian-jet-barrel-rolled-us-aircraft&#x2F;index.html
======
grizzles
Sell Estonia or another ex border republic with good leadership a squadron of
f16s at very good terms. Announce a new deal asap after each provocation.

------
pizza
Not escalation. Joint post-mortem analysis would probably be best. One can
dream..

